# Buckeye Lake 4/22/10



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Got a later start than usual and wasn't really going to go but the son conned me into it as usual.The afternoon started out slow as heck.Hardly anything or anyone was doing much.The area was packed with boats and had the look of a excellant perch bite up on lake erie.An occasional striper took our offering and a few spike eyes.The day looked like a total waste.After the boats started thinning out and the sun started to set it was like a flip was switched and the action picked up.I had to change areas and kick up the speed a little but my patience paid up.At about 7:30 the eyes starting smacking our offerings with an attitude.We boated at least 25 eyes till 9pm and left when they were still biting.My son kept 10 of them for table fair and they were 16 to 20 inches,no really huge ones but good size for chowing down.We put many back at 14 to 16 inches for another day.All in all an very good evening to be out.

Now as for the boats,be careful out there as the boats packed in really tight and trolling was really an on your toes affair.Hardly any of them paid attention to you and what you were doing.Many times they would cut in front of us and kill their motion right dap in front of us forcing me to go around them,come right at you making you turn into the path of others,cut in front of you within 15 ft,buzz across your lines behind you,ignore the no wake zones,all the typical," me first,you don't matter,watch out for me cause ain't watching you" attitudes.Be extremely careful out there as until they thinned out it was a continued challenge to fish & watch all of them at the same time because they certainly wasn't watching you.Be safe & I hope no one gets hurt out there but it happening would not surprise me at all as it was the worst I've seen at Buckeye.Be safe!


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

we were on the water by 11 and off at 4. 2 limits of 16-18"ers. the hybrids and saugeyes were suckville till the wind kicked up. we even fished a different part of the lake for gils with no takers. 2 of us boated over 100 fish but it was not near as good as the day before. boaters out there were absolutely retarded at times. but i didnt see anyone fighting. good luck

GABO


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Tried to fish for stripers, and did not get a one... Got a late start and did not get out there until around 730.. Caught a couple saugeye at the boat ramp, while waiting for a boat with no lights to load up... Came running in on plane thru the no wake zone, could not see them, only hear em...


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I was out there too, but on shore. Did ok for shore fishing with my brother in law. Kinda had a variety pack evening. 6 Crappie, 6-8 Gills, 2 perch and about a 5lb. kitty kitty. Nice evening to be out there. Saw the traffic you were talking about, glad not to be a part of that.


----------



## olemuddycat (Apr 5, 2005)

well id say the saugeyes are definately biting we had a pretty good day as well, we escaped all the chaos in the prehistoric area and found them on the east side of the lake with a few trash fish as well, only had one bend a hook out so that wasnt to bad, we'll see how they do after the rain and wind make the lake muddy again


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> Let's see....'Buckeye Lake on Fire' 'Stripers Gone Mad' and similar reports = lots of boats = lots of fools. Might as well send out invitations....
> 
> 
> The Silent Majority


Dick, PLEASE don't take this personally, but Fishdude took the words right outta my mouth.

Honestly, who can't see the correlation between advertising a "public welcome" party, and the overwhelming turnout! 

You're a smart guy. I mean that sincerely. Can you now understand the power of the far too detailed report??? I wouldn't even consider a trip to Buckeye right now. I don't care if it is "on fire." Just like all of SConner's cookie cutter reports of 15 inch smallies, 18 inch saugeye, and 20 inch pike from the GMR in Troy. I appreciate you guys inviting everyone over to your place. I hope all the lurkers show up in mass.  

It keeps them the hell away from me!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, there have obviously been plenty for everyone, and if that's the case what is the harm in letting people know. If it is the crowd people are upset about, these guys are the ones being affected. Besides it keeps them in the deep water so we can find the saugeye on the edges. I think that Dick is a loyal Buckeye Lake fisherman, and why not let people who have never caught them or never had good luck get a shot at one heck of a fun day. I'm sure dick would much rather have 35 18" saugeye. We're all here to catch fish, and talk about what we love to do. I say share. This was a little spot specific, but I don't think he killed anyones fishing.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

st slippy i think you'r right. it is all about the fun an i dont think dick did any thing wrong.beside's if he did'nt say any thing how long do you think that it would have ben a secret. I say thank you to dick me an my brother had a grate time. an st slippy your right about the eye's on the edge while every one else was fishing wipers we got some good eyes


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

some nice fillets i hope to get my boat up here and head out after this cold front moves through... looks like its on


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Guess I better leave the canoe at home.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

slippy is right on... i'm not a tournament fisher so i love the excitement of a heavy bite and enjoy sharing my experience since I mainly fish solo. Save some of those shallow lunkers for me...I'll be there early sunday!!!


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

There is nothing wrong providing a detailed fishing report. Sounds to me like Dick isn't a jealous guy and just wanted others to enjoy what we all love to do. There are plenty of lakes around Central Ohio. I'm sure there are still plenty of honey holes that are still a secret for a lot of people.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

In my opinion the wiper bite has turned off considerably. Actually, I don't think it has turned off, I just think there are less fish to be caught. I have been out there over the past week and there have consistently been 25 boats in the same area trolling and jigging for the wipers and eyes. 
I would bet that over 5000 fish have been pulled out of that spot in the last week. 

Pretty much every boat got at least 10 wipers, some even taking out 100 or more. 

Thursday we saw less action and then yesterday we were trolling for 5 hours and managed 8 wipers and 5 saugeyes.

For those of you that have not been out there yet, there is plenty of room to fish, even with that many boats in one area, but don't expect to pull in 30+ wipers at this point.

Just my opinion.

Grino


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Dick nice report as usual,as for certain sniper watchers on this site that only pipe up when they can try to stir things up nothing will change. This is a site for ones to do as they please when it come to there reporting when,where,what,how. We will always be waiting for the one or two boys on here that like to act like it is there god given right to try and ruin other guys reports with there own political fishing opinions. There right to do if that is there joy in life we just have to tolerate it and ignore.


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

the trolling guys have been having some problems catching the haybrids here the last couple of days. i think the fish are starting to get sore mouths.........

GABO


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the saugeyes and the crappies were still biting last night. Lost a real nice fish ohio at the boat. Only got one pullback trolling. Was out from 10pm-245am.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Again this is *"Central Ohio Fishing Reports"* section and not a look at me and my fish bragging section. What Dick did is exactly what this site is all about! I applaud his efforts and look forward to his reports.


----------



## fishstudent (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm glad there are folks like Puter that give nice reports. Wouldn't be much of a sight if it were just a bunch of selfish braggerts. I don't have a boat and I live pretty far from Buckeye, so when Puter reports on the lake, I can make the better decision as to if and when to make the trip. Thanks to him, I got out there while they were biting. I only got one but the way that fish hit was nothing short of assault!


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Out today and the bite is A LOT slower than early in the week.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

The word is the spring bite on Buckeye officially ended on Earth Day and will resume the first day of summer...all turkeys seem to have fled to Williams County as well...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> Let's see....'Buckeye Lake on Fire' 'Stripers Gone Mad' and similar reports = lots of boats = lots of fools. Might as well send out invitations....
> 
> 
> The Silent Majority



last time I checked, he didnt give up any certain spots.....And this is a public fishing forum and and he gave a good report. When you make a post like you did, all your doing is starting a fire that brings alot of attention to this thread that makes people wonder what the lake is hiding....Im saying this as another member,,,,,, and over the years, ive noticed people who have a good day and post, theres always one post that stirs up the pot and honestly, I think its the comments that people make that make all the others and "lurkers" wonder whats so secret about the lake,,,,,not the the thread starter...... Makes me wonder and wanna hook up the boat!!!!!


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

if anyone has a open seat on there boat this week for eyes or stripers and wouldnt mind meeting a new fishing friend please let me know by pm I have to drive a long way but I would be willing to do that to have a chance to catch some fish, Im layed off right now so I dont have a problem fishing any day of the week, and I dont have a boat of my own so im kinda limted to where I can fish thanks in advance for helping out a fellow fisherman.Oh buy the way Im 52 years old and I also am a smoker


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Boy take a few days off and miss a lot.I would like to address a few of the replies posted while I was gone.

First of all I probably didn't word my post as proper as I should have.I never meant to sound as if I was complaining about the volume of boats,just their inability to control their craft properly & safely with the volume that was present.I did not mind the number of them.

Secondly,I always make my post as informative as possible.I am sorry if I offend a few of you that consider I tell too much detail.I am only sharing what I learn and know which I thought was the main function of this site.I realize a lot of others just post pics & a few basics and that's it.Well that's what they want and have a right to just as I have a right to bear all.I fish a number of lakes and always try to be as helpful as possible to all.I am sorry if some of you feel I have stepped on your toes by telling too much but rest assured I don't tell all,some of the details I keep to myself.I have secrets just like the rest of you.I have many hotspots on Buckeye and a few surrounding lakes,I don't mind sharing a few of them but I haven't shared them all nor will I.So my posts will continue just as they have in the past,if some of you don't approve, it's quite simple,don't read them.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Was thinkin of tryin for stipers, but never have done it. Can someone give me a clue what to troll (lures) with....?????


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

I thought the whole point of this site was to help each other. I've got so many tips and insights and I'm thankfull!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

fishing around the marsh is no big secret anyway. me and beernut caught 3 keeper saugeye within sight of the marsh yesterday and caught the rest of our limit where no one else was close to us. all keepers were 14-18 inches and caught very few stripers and some smaller eyes. nothing hurt by the report that puterdude gave. yesterday the fishing was slower there anyway and people will have to get out and search a little for more spots or go to another lake and fish. we have spots that i would not tell anybody either.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

steelheadBob said:


> Was thinkin of tryin for stipers, but never have done it. Can someone give me a clue what to troll (lures) with....?????


Rat-l-traps are always a staple of mine when trolling for stripers. They'll hit other things too but the rat-l-traps are the most productive.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

puterdude said:


> Boy take a few days off and miss a lot.I would like to address a few of the replies posted while I was gone.
> 
> First of all I probably didn't word my post as proper as I should have.I never meant to sound as if I was complaining about the volume of boats,just their inability to control their craft properly & safely with the volume that was present.I did not mind the number of them.
> 
> Secondly,I always make my post as informative as possible.I am sorry if I offend a few of you that consider I tell too much detail.I am only sharing what I learn and know which I thought was the main function of this site.I realize a lot of others just post pics & a few basics and that's it.Well that's what they want and have a right to just as I have a right to bear all.I fish a number of lakes and always try to be as helpful as possible to all.I am sorry if some of you feel I have stepped on your toes by telling too much but rest assured I don't tell all,some of the details I keep to myself.I have secrets just like the rest of you.I have many hotspots on Buckeye and a few surrounding lakes,I don't mind sharing a few of them but I haven't shared them all nor will I.So my posts will continue just as they have in the past,if some of you don't approve, it's quite simple,don't read them.


Thank you puterdude i live 30minutes east of canton and without someone honest like you i would never have drove 2 hours to give buckeye a try but me and my buddy hooked up the boat made the trip and after a little bit of figuring out what they wanted had an awesome trip! I fish the ohio river a lot and i get grief for "telling too much" but i agree with you that is what this site is for! I mean its not like buckeye lake is a 5 acre lake! All of you that are complaining are just selfish once this bite slows in about 2to3 weeks it wont matter any more but believe me as someone who has only fished buckeye once with not having any idea where to go or what to use i can attest "BUCKEYE LAKE IS ON FIRE!!" and "STRIPPERS GONE MAD"


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

lil goose said:


> "STRIPPERS GONE MAD"


That's funny right there! I don't care who ya are. 

Guys, I do respect everyone's right to post there opinions. It's too bad that a slim minority of you don't share that sentiment. My point is that regardless of the protests, there ARE consequences for what you report. I can't make you believe that. I'm not trying to. The school of hard knocks is an effective teacher...unfortunately, it LENGTHENS the learning curve. I'm just trying to save you some grief. 

To master the art of angling, you have to understand the responsibility that comes with the craft. Ignore the responsibility, and you'll be doomed to count on others for the next hot tip. The thrill (and education) is in the hunt. Hunting as a pack sustains a wide variety of animals. I would submit that I'm a far more effective predator because I've learned to hunt on my own. I guess there's the slim chance that you could get off on being the leader of the pack. Or, there's the slim chance that following the leader is all you want outta feeshin'. If that's the case, I would further submit that hybrids are your perfect primary prey. They'll always be there. It ain't much of a puzzel.

I'd rather play golf...and I hate golf.

BTW--There are no stripers in Buckeye, and the #1 wiper trolling bait is a chrome and blue, #10 (sometimes #12), Rapala husky jerk.

Trust me.


----------



## walleyeguyx (Oct 19, 2009)

there is stripers in buckeye ocean i caught 4 sat. when trolling saugeyes


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

I took my daughter up there last friday and we absolutley crushed them. Was slow drifting worms and throwing rooster tails, Schools must of been huge cause when we hit a school of them it was action on the top and bottom of the lake. great time my 7 year old loved it


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

I've enjoyed reading this thread, although I am not normally a saugeye or wiper angler. I don't think th crowds off the marsh at Buckeye developed because of reports on this site; after all the word of mouth network around Buckeye is fast and effective. Anglers tell friends, and they tell others. And also, check at any bait or tackle shop in the area and you'll hear what is biting and where. Actually, the biggest wiper I've heard about being caught recently at Buckeye was one in the state record class (although he didn't weigh it) that was caught by a friend fishing nowhere near the marsh (and yes, he was targeting wipers). Last year, when the saugeye bite went crazy (I think it was about mid-May), the word was out around here in nothing flat. Tell what lake you made your catch on, it adds credibility and you're not giving anything away. By saying you caught them on Buckeye, or Hoover or wherever, you aren't giving away your favorite spot. Besides, there are no "secret honey holes" on our local lakes. If you've found a good spot, so have other people.


----------



## Triton96 (Nov 3, 2009)

Heck the guy at the local baitstore tipped me off on the wipers and told me where to go. I was going to go bass fishing with her and after his report it changed my whole night. It dont take long if people see you catching fish from a spot


----------

